# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Ik wil mijn stem kwijt

## Gioielli

Deze titel klinkt wellicht wat dramatisch maar ik meen het wel
Ik heb namelijk een hele harde waarschijnlijk ook agressief klinkende stem. Bij telefoongesprekken hoor ik steevast, u hoeft niet zo te schreeuwen of u hoeft niet zo te keer te gaan terwijl ik hele normale vragen stel. Met als gevolg dat ik uiteindelijk wel kwaad wordt omdat het men mij dan blijft verwijten ondanks dat ik uitleg dat ik gewoon een harde stem heb. Blijkbaar maakt het nogal wat agressie in mensen los.Mijn man schaamt zich meestal rot voor mijn stemgeluid blijkbaar ben ik net een brulboei

Uiteindelijk ben ik nu zo gefrustreerd geraakt door al die onterechte verwijten dat ik mijn mond niet meer open durf te trekken en het gezelschap van mensen ontloop. IK wil mensen niet meer lastig vallen met dat blijkbaar vreselijke stemgeluid. De logopedie werkt niet omdat er feitelijk niks aan mijn stem mankeert. Ik ben altijd ook blij als ik verkouden ben en mijn stem kwjt ben.en ik wil dan ook weten hoe ik dat permanent kan bereiken, kan je je aan je stem laten opereren of wat dan ook? Ik heb besloten niet meer te telefoneren en alleen nog middels pen en papier te communiceren ik heb mezelf dus een spreek verbod gegeven om in vredesnaam maar van die verwijten en agressie bij andere mensen af te komen wie weet raad asjeblieft

----------


## mwaf

Hoi Gioielli,

Hoe zie je zo'n operatie voor je? Doorsnijden van je stembanden?? Een operatie aan je 'stem' lijkt me niet de juiste weg om te bewandelen. Ik vraag me ook af of er artsen zijn die je daar mee kunnen/willen helpen. Het moet toch mogelijk zijn om je stem te trainen? Ik denk dan bevoorbeeld aan zanglessen; daarbij leer je je stem te beheersen en op de juiste manier te gebruiken. Je bent echt niet de enige met een hard stemgeluid. Ik kan me wel voorstellen dat je je stem liever niet meer gebruikt om nare opmerkingen te voorkomen. Maar daarbij doe je jezelf geweld aan. 

Je kunt echt leren hoe je zachter kunt praten. Mijn vader was vroeger leraar en hij had zichzelf aangeleerd om hard te praten om iedereen te overstemmen. Thuis en aan de telefoon deed hij dat ook. Heel irritant. Wij hebben daar als gezin iets van gezegd en toen is mijn vader er op gaan letten om zachter te praten. Het gaat niet van de ene dag op de andere, maar het is wel mogelijk om je stem te leren beheersen.

Ik wens je heel veel succes en hoop echt dat je je zwijgen snel gaat verbreken. Je kunt mensen voorlopig ook aan het begin van een gesprek de wind uit de zeilen nemen door te zeggen dat je weet dat je een nogal luide stem hebt, maar dat je het niet kwaad bedoelt. Mensen zullen er dan eerder om glimlachen dan dat ze agressief reageren. Het is rot dat je je min of meer moet verontschuldigen voor iets waar je zo snel nog niks aan kunt doen, maar het is beter dan straks met al je (onuitgesproken) frustraties te worstelen. 

Ik ben niet iemand die makkelijk praten heeft, dan zou ik hier niet op dit forum rond hangen. Ik moet me herhaaldelijk verontschuldigen voor mijn gedrag of juist dingen die ik niet doe omdat ik last heb van chronisch recidiverende depressies die in mijn geval lastig te behandelen zijn. Ik heb daar ook niet om gevraagd, maar kan ook niet van anderen verwachten dat ze aan de buitenkant aan mij zien hoe ik me voel. 

Kop op meid, laat je niet kisten en speur eens rond op internet. Stemtherapie, zangles, ademhalingstherapeuten, misschien wel alternatieve therapeuten. Geef niet op voordat je je mogelijkheden/onmogelijkheden kent!

Toi toi toi,

Mirke

----------

